

Show HN: Gameclipse - Save gaming memories, support content creators - kpapke
https://gameclipse.com/

======
kpapke
There is more information at
[https://gameclipse.com/about](https://gameclipse.com/about) and
[https://gameclipse.com/signup](https://gameclipse.com/signup) but I realize
that most people might not read those. What can I do to improve the marketing
message to educate potential users at the front page?

------
stevejbayer
Seems promising. Wanelo became the pinterest of shopping and gameclipse could
become the pinterest of game viewing.

